# pigeon breeders in Texas



## Janean (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi
was wondering how many breeders/fanciers on this board are in Texas/oklahoma area? let me know where your at and feel free to email me @ [email protected] I also have a website http://www.momsforlife.com/?JB54835


----------



## katiedidittwo2 (Oct 17, 2002)

I am in Northern OK. We have several fanciers/flyers in the Southern part of OK and have members in Northern TX.
If you have time this Saturday, the Oklahoma Pigeon Breeeders Assoc is having a Young Bird Show & Swap meet. If you can make it to OKC, OK There will be plenty of us Okies there. I have heard from other breeders that are coming from Missouri, Kansas, Arkansas, Texas and New Mexico. The show/swap is July 26th. Gates open @ 7:AM. Held at the World of Wings Pigeon Center 2300 NE 63rd ST, Oklahoma City, OK
YB Entry is 3:00 per bird. The Swap (any small farm animal) is 5.00 per car. The show is Panel Judging. Everyone can Judge. It is allot of fun. If you are looking for a breed there will be many different breeds there.
Katie


----------



## Janean (Jul 21, 2003)

hi katie
would love to come to the show/swap this weekend but dont know if I'll be able to (so many things going on here at the time) when will the next one be? would be interested in knowing about any shows/swaps you like
thanks
Janean


----------

